# Husqvarna 128LD Seized.



## John394XP (May 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm a first time poster, but I've been coming here for a while, and I really appreciate the great advice you folks give.

I was running my trimmer yesterday, and about an hour in I set it down while running to go and grab my water bottle. I heard the engine die abruptly, and didn't think much of it. When I went back over to try and start it again, it was completely seized. I tried to tug on the pull-rope and it wouldn't budge. 

I was running good 50:1 mixed fuel, so I'm not sure what caused this. The rig is about 2 years old, and it's been fairly well used, but is there any way the thing can be salvaged? 

Thanks in advance to anyone willing to offer their two cents,
John.


----------



## XSKIER (May 28, 2014)

I think that one is a orange Poulan. You might be able to find parts at sears or ebay. I don't think it'd be worth putting much over fifty bux into though.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you got any wd40? Or diesel handy? Pull the plug, spray with wd40, plenty of it, pull the muffler, go mad with the wd40, strip it down and try and turning the flywheel, plenty of wd40 and be careful not to break the fins or shear the nut. Keep trying, if no joy, pour some oil down the plug and let it sit and try again. Might pull over then you can have a look at the damage. If it's knackered you can replace it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John394XP (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for the response, brother. I ended up doing something very similar, and I was able to get the thing un-seized. Trouble now is that the oil/diesil combo I used has gummed up the air filter, carb, exhaust etc. I'm still wrestling with the thing, but I'm optimistic.

Cheers,
John.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well my point is that it's free doing that first before buying parts. I'm sure carb cleaner with clean the carb, perhaps some brake or parts cleaner for the muffler. Heck I dare say you could put some in the plug hole and in gum the bore. Then try some fresh mix and try and give it a pull 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

